# What type of processor and memory do I need on a laptop to run photoshop decently ?



## frankosmusica (Jun 5, 2010)

What type of processor and memory do I need to have on a laptop to be able to run photoshop decently ? I'm thinking on being a photographer for wedding & quinceaneras. What processor would be good enough, obviously I know a desktop would be better, but i will buy one later for now i am looking to buy a laptop to get some practice started. 



Do you guys think this one will work ? or will it freakin freeze in the process of editing ? 


*http://www.buy.com/prod/hp-pavilion-dm3-1130us-13-3-laptop-amd-athlon-neo-x2-dual-core-l335-1/q/listingid/70155747/loc/101/213684659.html*



or one of these two ? I really really want the hp dm3 because its much portable but what you guys think ? 


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pavilion-DV4-1220US-14-1-Inch-Processor-Premium/dp/B001NPDKWG]Amazon.com: HP Pavilion DV4-1220US 14.1-Inch Laptop (2.0 GHz AMD Turion X2 RM-72 Processor, 4 GB RAM, 250 GB Hard Drive, DVD Drive, Vista Premium): Computer & Accessories[/ame]


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pavilion-DV4-2140US-14-1-Inch-Laptop-Black/dp/B0030XTIMK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1275799378&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: HP Pavilion DV4-2140US 14.1-Inch Laptop (Black): Computer &&#133;[/ame]


----------



## frankosmusica (Jun 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 6, 2010)

Fastest processor and as much memory as you can get, win 7 or vista use too much memory for nothing but reporting back to BG, use XP and tweak it (google) so its not doing similar. Laptops are garbage for Image work, especially small screen types, calibration is a major problem with cheap screens. H


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;.

The problem with image editing on a laptop is the screen. You really need a quality standalone IPS monitor.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2010)

Get a fast desk top (a lot cheaper than lap top), then with the money you saved get an iPad.  Put all of your processed work on the iPad to show to future clients.


----------



## frankosmusica (Jun 6, 2010)

i do know i need a desktop but im sharing the room with two other people and i have no room therefore im first goin to get a laptop to get the practice going on, but damn they allready ran out of that dm3 i wanted, what do you guys think about thise one ? and on a desktop how fast does it need to be ? sorry im pretty new to photography 


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pavilion-DV4-1220US-14-1-Inch-Processor-Premium/dp/B001NPDKWG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1275842365&sr=8-6[/ame]


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2010)

really man, if you buy a new computer, it will be good enough for photography.  You are not dealing with with animation or 3D rendering.  Some things you run on photoshop do run better with faster puter and memorry but anyting you get NEW will do!


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2010)

Monitor > Memory > CPU.

Buy the best you can afford but always include a good Monitor and max out the memory in your budget.  I use a rather outdated (2005) workstation but it is loaded with 16GB of memory.  Most of the applications related to photography are not CPU bound.

Now for gaming, rendering, and video.. that's a different story.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 6, 2010)

usayit said:


> Monitor > Memory > CPU.
> 
> Buy the best you can afford but always include a good Monitor and max out the memory in your budget. I use a rather outdated (2005) workstation but it is loaded with 16GB of memory. Most of the applications related to photography are not CPU bound.
> 
> Now for gaming, rendering, and video.. that's a different story.


 

I did not think one could load 16gb of memory on such old units.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 6, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Fastest processor and as much memory as you can get, win 7 or vista use too much memory for nothing but reporting back to BG, use XP and tweak it (google) so its not doing similar. Laptops are garbage for Image work, especially small screen types, calibration is a major problem with cheap screens. H


 
I have one of my laptops disconnected from the _'outside world'_.


----------



## icassell (Jun 6, 2010)

I have done all my editing on a Dell Latitude 830 laptop for several years (now running CS5 and LR2 in XP).  It takes its time with sharpening on the images from my 7D (I shoot in RAW and they run about 25MB) with up to about 15 seconds an image (it was quick with my 30D).  It does the job, though, and I use it on a dock with a Dell 2209WA IPS panel monitor.

I just ordered a refurb XPS 8100 from Dell -- i7 quad core, 8GB RAM, etc., 1TB drive, etc.  which should be here this week -- I look forward to not falling asleep as my images process. It only cost about $700. JustAnEngineer introduced me to the Dell Home Outlet store -- it has some great prices!


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 6, 2010)

icassell said:


> I have done all my editing on a Dell Latitude 830 laptop for several years (now running CS5 and LR2 in XP). It takes its time with sharpening on the images from my 7D (I shoot in RAW and they run about 25MB) with up to about 15 seconds an image (it was quick with my 30D). It does the job, though, and I use it on a dock with a Dell 2209WA IPS panel monitor.
> 
> I just ordered a refurb XPS 8100 from Dell -- i7 quad core, 8GB RAM, etc., 1TB drive, etc. which should be here this week -- I look forward to not falling asleep as my images process. It only cost about $700. JustAnEngineer introduced me to the Dell Home Outlet store -- it has some great prices!


 

I used dell destops/laptops for years and was very happy. Just lately (last year or so) I got frustrated with all the crap they add to the harddrive. You may want to have good friend who is capable or maybe yourself to remove all of the nonsense added. The speed will definitely increase. This is one of the reasons I had my last computer built for me. Two of my good laptops, I had all of the crap removed by a professional.

Good luck  with your new unit.


----------



## icassell (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I've been happy with Dell (I have owned several), but I agree they put all sorts of stuff I don't need on there.  Unfortunately, the documentation is always thin and I'm afraid I'll delete stuff I DO need.  Maybe my local custom computer place can do it for me for a reasonable fee  ...


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 6, 2010)

icassell said:


> Yes, I've been happy with Dell (I have owned several), but I agree they put all sorts of stuff I don't need on there. Unfortunately, the documentation is always thin and I'm afraid I'll delete stuff I DO need. Maybe my local custom computer place can do it for me for a reasonable fee ...


 

Bring along some of your photos, you may be able to swap services....


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Monitor > Memory > CPU.
> ...



From wiki:

"2003: Apple releases its Mac OS X 10.3 "Panther" operating system which adds support for native 64-bit integer arithmetic on PowerPC 970 processors.[12] Several Linux distributions release with support for AMD64. Microsoft announces plans to create a version of its Windows operating system to support the AMD64 architecture, with backwards compatibility with 32-bit applications. FreeBSD releases with support for AMD64."

PowerPC 970 processor is the IBM/Motorola architecture that is also known as the PowerPC G5 to Mac users.   Originally didn't mention it for fear of a Mac versus Windows flamewar.  More specifically, I have a PowerMac G5 Dual core 2Ghz with 16GB of memory running Leopard and a PowerMac G5 Dual CPU 1.8Ghz with 8GB of memory running Leopard Server.   I also have a PowerMac G4 laptop 1.5Ghz with 1GB of memory and it also runs Lightroom/Photoshop albeit 1GB is stretching it.  The 16GB machine has two 21 inch displays.  One of them is mounted sideways (portrait) since many of photos are shot in that manner.  The 1.8Ghz Dual CPU is even older (don't remember) and it too runs either application just fine.

I stress.. it doesn't matter.. just stick to Windows as you originally intended.  I don't mean to push Mac on to you.  

Pretty much buy any recently designed pre-built PC and max out the memory.  You should be ok.   Don't forget the monitor and calibration device.  No point in having a nice computer for photography work if the display isn't displaying the image correctly (calibrated).

btw.. I also have a MSI Wind Netbook with 2GB of memory (Intel Atom N270 CPU).  Its slow for lightroom even though it is maxed out at 2GB.   Good enough just to show photos and the display sucks for this type of stuff.


----------

